# Can I use inserts (instead of prefolds) with covers?



## CJsMama (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi...I'm new to cloth diapering and am just starting to build up a stash of diapers. I have some prefolds and covers and two pocket diapers. I'm using prefolds with covers during the day and a pocket (fuzzibunz) stuffed with the insert and a tri-folded prefold at night; however, both of those options seem very bulky. I was wondering if I could just use one or two diaper inserts (that typically go in pocket diapers) inside a diaper cover, instead of tri-folding a prefold in a cover, to reduce bulk. Thanks!


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, if you're talking about microfiber inserts - those aren't supposed to go against the skin. If they're cotton or hemp inserts, it's probably fine.

You can find contour diapers out there that would be in-between having a prefold and insert, so you might want to look at those. I'm thinking kissaluvs, bumkins, and loveybums make contour diapers - they fit especially well with their covers, but are totally useable with others.

To some degree, cloth diapering is just going to be bulky.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

IMO, prefolds and covers are really trim, esp if you use a Snappi. At night, I'd get some Joey-Bunz (hemp inserts) to use inside your FB to keep them trimmer.

Cloth is almost never going to be quite as trim as a sposie (though you can get pretty close), but that's okay, b/c cloth is better in every way.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

With cloth comes bulk, some are less bulky than others. The inserts that come in pockets are mostly mf and can't be used against the skin. Thirsties sells a very trim and absorbent insert that is a hemp cotton blend, something like that would work great.


----------



## Petite Bottoms (May 18, 2011)

Osocozy flats in a cover are very trim, like sposie trim!


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

The type of prefold matters. I find the gmd fit very similar to disposies. It's those super long ones that you have to fold down so much really add to the bulk


----------



## CJsMama (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks! I got my prefolds from Cotton Babies and the Chinese prefolds aren't nearly as bulky as the Indian. I'll look into gmd prefolds...any idea if I can get those anywhere other than their website? I hate to pay $6 in shipping just to try out 2 or 3 prefolds (I don't want to buy too many of anything til I figure out what I like; plus DD is 17 lbs right now so kind of in between sizes). I'll also give flats a try...are they much more difficult to fold than prefolfds?


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJsMama*
> 
> Thanks! I got my prefolds from Cotton Babies and the Chinese prefolds aren't nearly as bulky as the Indian. I'll look into gmd prefolds...any idea if I can get those anywhere other than their website? I hate to pay $6 in shipping just to try out 2 or 3 prefolds (I don't want to buy too many of anything til I figure out what I like; plus DD is 17 lbs right now so kind of in between sizes). I'll also give flats a try...are they much more difficult to fold than prefolfds?


No, GMD are only available through her site, but plenty of sites now have shorter prefolds. Don't fuss over which brand you get, b/c they ultimately all come from the same place.

Flats do require special folding unless you are not using a Snappi or pin.


----------

